# Potenciometro para control de volumen



## evaristolapolla (Ene 1, 2006)

Tengo un RadioCd 4 x 40 W de coche sin etapa de potencia, en el cual se me ha roto el volumen y me gustaria saber si con un potenciometro intercalado entre la salida de un altavoz y el propio altavoz puedo poner un potenciometro para controlar el volumen.


Si es posible me gustaria hacer un pequeño puente de las cuatro salidas de los altavoces para poder controlar el volumen de todos los altavoces a la vez con un solo potenciomentro.

Y por ultimo que valor deberia tener el potenciometro?

Gracias


----------



## davile26 (Ene 15, 2006)

Y ahora al tema, yo estoy igual que tu, lo unico que nos diferencia es que tengo una maquinilla pequeña de pinball y no tiene control de volumen, asi que a ver si nos podeis ayudar. Puedo poner en serie con el altavoz un potenciometro de un valor no elevado y de esa manera controlar el volumen???? O hay que poner algo mas, la distancia de la fuente al altavoz no es mas de 10cm, asi que yo pienso que no deberia de poner nada, simplemente el potenciometro.

Graciassssss


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2006)

El potenciometro se debe poner antes de la etapa de amplificación, ya que este solo puede disipar un nivel muy bajo de potencia ( creo que menos de medio watt ) por lo que lo quemarian. 

Saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 29, 2007)

exiten potenciometros de 5w estos pueden ser colocados a la salida del amplificador, la desventaja ke son caros y grandes.!

la mejor forma es a la entrada...
busquen la entrada del amplificador en el circuito y polaricen el control de volumen en esa etapa.


espero les sirva
Saludos


----------



## zephyr (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola a todos,

tengo una radio de automovil que tiene problemas con el volumen, al parecer se ha dañado el potenciometro. Este potenciometro es de esos deslizantes. Nunca he manejado uno de estos, y quisiera saber como puedo medir su valor de resistencia cuando la palanca se encuentra en una posición cualquiera. El potenciometro de mi radio tiene cuatro paticas en cada extremo. Adjunto una imagen del tipo de potenciometro al cual me refiero.

Muchas gracias a los que me puedan dar una ayudita con esto.


----------

